# ANDROIDS TODAY?   Do we have to wait until the 24th Century to meet DATA?



## Hanfonius (Sep 13, 2015)

I am opening this thread up,  but fear it will quickly develop into something quite different.
That would be a shame,  but.....

Technology is quickly advancing in the science of robotics,  and will soon be affecting all of our lives.
Whether this is a good thing or bad is perhaps worthy of debating,  but I suggest in a separate thread.

So,  just how far has the quest for artificial intelligence and synthetic life forms gone?
Let's start off with the above video...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2015)

OMG !!   That thing is more human than a lot of humans I know.  

(Won't mention any names on here though.)


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 13, 2015)

Try this one for reality,  Falcon...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2015)

WOW again.  SO realistic.   I can see  ventriloquists  making their "dummies"  look/act like real live people,
instead of wood like Charlie MacArthy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

I think they have a little ways to go, though ... his conversational timing is off (he steps on other people's sentences), his pre-loaded responses often come from literature ("Will I dream?") and watch out for the baby's fingers - he might bite them!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

OH WoW!!! That's scary and fascinating at the same time..


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Han. I have been following the Japanese efforts in this for some time. Doing this from recall, but I believe they actually have or had one operating as a receptionist. I don't want to drag the thread away from your intent, so will hold my thoughts.
I am looking forward to your future postings. Its great to have someone up on the cutting edge of things.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 13, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Doing this from recall, but I believe they actually have or had one operating as a receptionist. I don't want to drag the thread away from your intent, so will hold my thoughts..



No,  Underock,  the receptionists are (I believe) very relevant to this thread;  they certainly have a place here.   If you hadn't mentioned them,  I had thought to introduce them next.
More controversially,  I could also bring in the 'dolls',  but we would quickly end up in a philosophical debate.

Then there are the Asimov developments...

You or me???


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 13, 2015)

[video]https://www.eviebot.com/en/[/video]

It will take you a minute to sort these talking heads out,  but then try asking it some questions.

There is some way to go,  but in time......


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> No,  Underock,  the receptionists are (I believe) very relevant to this thread;  they certainly have a place here.   If you hadn't mentioned them,  I had thought to introduce them next.
> More controversially,  I could also bring in the 'dolls',  but we would quickly end up in a philosophical debate.
> 
> Then there are the Asimov developments...
> ...



What I was hesitant about was expressing my thoughts on the subject here. You said you were thinking about taking that up separately.
I don't want to mislead you, Han. I only have a HS Equivalency diploma from over fifty years ago. Whatever I know is just the result of a curious brain reading and observing for 82 years. I am not sure what dolls you are referring to, though I have my suspicions. I'm trying to remember what I know about Asimov. I'm pretty sure I read some of his stuff many years ago and think I supported his opinions, if I could remember what they were! :laugh:  I am not up on the Asimov "developments". I love discussing this stuff, but I hate "philosophy" with a capitol "P". Too many debates about definitions and labels. Still looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> ... More controversially,  I could also bring in the 'dolls',  but we would quickly end up in a philosophical debate.



... or end up getting a warning - that's why I didn't bring them up, but they ARE amazing, aren't they? 

"*Will I dream?*" - HAL 9000 from _2001: A Space Odyssey_, from sci-fi writer Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2015)

Just spoke to Eviebot.   Does she date?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Just spoke to Eviebot.   Does she date?



I think she's in a virtual relationship with Boibot ...


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

The Asimo robot - named after Isaac Asimov,  the science fiction writer - is probably the world's most advanced autonomous humanoid to date.
It is under continuous development,  and I will try to find the latest news for posting here.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

Please understand that I am not an expert in the field of robotics,  but I should like to point out that there are several areas that you could look at.


  The humanoids.   These robots are made to imitate the mechanics of the human body.   They do not have to look like people,  but be able to move in a similar manner.   Asimo is a primary example.
  The look-alikes.   These robots look like people,  sometimes just facially,  others with complete bodies.   The most basic example is the mannequin in a clothes shop,  going right through to the futuristic Terminator or DATA models.   ‘Dolls’ would also fall into this group.
   The purely mechanical robotic devices that look nothing like the human body.   Those machines that are employed on car assembly lines,  for example.
 


The simplistic robots work strictly within pre-programmable parameters.   They have no independent intelligence.
The more advanced robots have varying degrees of autonomy – they have the ability to learn from experience.   This is AI or Artificial Intelligence.
Perhaps not considered a robot are the talking heads which are often graphical representations and of varying degrees of AI.   At the lower end of this group is the Windows 10 Cortana.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 14, 2015)

I've been watching the UK TV series _Humans_.
I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

Albert Einstein...

As far as I know,  Albert is not interactive or equipped with Artificial Intelligence although this could be one of the objectives.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

This project in Korea is concentrating on human movement,  but using an Albert Einstein head.
Again,  there is no AI.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

Miscellaneous androids.
(Sorry about the music in the background).


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

An example of CGI,  purely Computer Graphics.   The way forward for such things as computer games.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

... and this is one way of making these effects.


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 6, 2015)

Watch this film through to the end - then tell me you were not involved.


----------



## jujube (Oct 6, 2015)

What's my chance of getting a Stepford Husband?


----------

